# VIEWCVS - error: path is not accessible

## deflin39

I'm trying to get viewcvs to work with Apache.  I got it set up pretty easy and I can run viewcvs.cgi, however I can't browse the cvs repository because of a permission problem.  

Cvs creates directories with rwxr-x--- permissions and cvsd as the owner and group.  Because viewcvs.cgi runs as user apache2, I can't access the directories and the files inside of them.  Because cvs does all the file and directory creation, I don't want to just chmod the directory since new files would be different anyways.

I can't find any directions on this, all the install file for viewcvs says is it needs read access to the physical directory, but doesn't give an example of what one should do.  So...is the best idea here to have viewcvs.cgi run as cvsd instead of apache2?  And if so, how do I go about that?

Thanks,

deflin39

----------

## deflin39

BUMP

----------

## szamó

There are several solutions, depends on other goals. You could put the apache2 user in cvsd group, thus the viewcvs (as apache2) could access the repository as group owner. If that is not enough, you can set group write access on the cvs repository (this is required for subversion repository which i am using). Or you can create a viewcvs group, add apache2 and cvsd into it, and set owner of the repository as cvsd and group owner of the repository as viewcvs.

----------

